# Tobacco Seeds?



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for tobacco seeds?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Here is one. They also have a few other heirloom type seeds.
http://www.newhopeseed.com/tobacco_seeds.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Pinetree garden seeds ... 

That is where I found my Virginia Gold, which we grew as a main crop back about 20 years ago.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Rare & Heirloom Tobacco Seed Varieties

I'm considering growing one of the burleys for 2013 myself.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

what a coincidence! I was unpacking some seeds I have had for a few years and lo and behold i found a small packet of some Tennessee Tobacco seeds I bought as part of a heirloom variety thing some years back. So I planted them not really expecting them to grow as i had them for so long...well guess what? They sprouted!!! LOL i got a tray of them that just popped up so i am going to just wait and see if they continue to thrive. LOL I like to try everything thing... :droolie:


----------

